# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Chronische hyperventilatie en voetbal

## suuske1981

Ik zit, na 2 jaar, weer op voetbal. Dit is mijn lust en mijn leven. 
Wel zit ik nu bij een g-elftal. Bij een dameselftal kon ik niet meer mee komen. 

Gisteren heb ik mijn 1e training gehad. En jawel hoor met de warmingup ging het al mis. 
De 1e ronde liep ik met een jongen te praten (ja ben het enigste meisje in het team haha maar dat maakt mij niet uit). 
De 2e ronde moest hij even stoppen om zijn veter vast te maken. En toen ging het mis. 
Ik kan allemaal niet meer omschrijven wat er gebeurde. Het was een combinatie van chronische en acute hyperventilatie geloof ik. Ik kreeg iig wel een aanval. Nou ja niet dat ik naar lucht hapte gelukkig. 
Ik werd wat duizelig, raar gevoel in mijn hoofd, zag wat dubbel en moest goed mijn ademhaling weer regelen. 
1 geluk: 1 van de trainers heeft ook chronische hyperventilatie dus die wist hoe er mee om te gaan. 

Ik heb ff een tijdje rustig aan gedaan. En die trainer zei tegen een andere trainer hoe lang het kon duren. 
Toen het wel weer ging, ik zag het nog steeds allemaal niet helemaal helder maar ja, ben ik alleen met de trainer balletje over gaan trappen enz. 
Dat ging vrij goed. Gewoon op mijn gemak. 
En daarna met de groep gewoon weer meegedaan. Ook balletje overtrappen met 2tjes en 3en. 
Daarna partijtje gedaan en dat ging ook vrij goed. Ik zat er op het eind wel doorheen maar was ook wel logisch na die aanval denk ik. 

Kan zoiets eigenlijk bij chronische hyperventilatie voorkomen? 
En wat kan ik in het vervolg het beste doen? 
Ik zat er al aan te denken om maar 1 ronde warm te lopen en daarna ff op adem komen, dus goed op mijn ademhaling te letten. Want het ging met alleen hardlopen fout. Met een bal gaat alles goed (nou ja rondootje niet maar dat doen we daar ook niet). 

Alvast bedankt voor de hulp! 
Groetjes Suzanne

----------

